# Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel "Skillet Mod" question



## felklaw (Sep 21, 2014)

Good Afternoon All,

First time stepping out of the lurker shadows and posting.

I just bought the MB Pro as I had been researching and researching, and Bain's Farm & Fleet had it for sale (until Sept 28) for $119.

I used Home Depot price match (match price, plus additional 10% off) to get it for $117 out the door.













IMG_0267[1].JPG



__ felklaw
__ Sep 21, 2014






I have seen plenty of people talk about the stock chip pan and the skillet mods.

I bought a 10cm x 10cm skillet from Menards for $14.99

You can see it is pretty close to same size as stock pan.













IMG_0268[1].JPG



__ felklaw
__ Sep 21, 2014






Now my question is this, most people get fajitas skillets which are flat where as mine is about an inch deep.

They all seem to lay theirs on top of the stock pan, which in turn sits on top of the burner ring.

I was considering removing the stock pan and placing the skillet directly on top of the burner ring, but wanted to get pros/cons of both ways.

Looking at seasoning it this afternoon, so looking forward to feedback!

On top of pan:













IMG_0257[1].JPG



__ felklaw
__ Sep 21, 2014






On burner ring alone:













IMG_0260[1].JPG



__ felklaw
__ Sep 21, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome to the 'Hood' and invite you to cruise around and join in our discussions .

I like the CI idea and am thinking it should be answer to any problems...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## felklaw (Sep 21, 2014)

Okay, I have done a test and when the skillet is sitting just on the burner ring, it seems to actually block the gas flow, so the flame drops from the burners down to the venturi, and then flames out.

The stock pan is actually about 2-3mm off the ring, plus it has the 3 gaps in it, so the flame burns fine.

Running the pre-seasoning now, so let's see how she is in 30 mins!


----------



## felklaw (Sep 21, 2014)

Seasoned!














IMG_0269[1].JPG



__ felklaw
__ Sep 21, 2014


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 22, 2014)

I have the same smoker and I tried everything and I find the best results are to get a charcoal grate from a weber smokey joe (probably 5-10 bucks) and put  that over the ring where the stock chip tray sits, and sit the cast iron skillet on that.  That way the flame directly hits the cast iron skillet, causing it to get hot enough to smoke wood chunks without the overall temp of the smoker getting too high.  This is especially important in warm weather. It also gives you more clearance space for wood chunks which i highly recommend using.  A fist size wood chunk can smoke from an hour to 2 with nice thin blue smoke.


----------



## mark66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Move the pan sideways a bit. I have same smoker and same problems. Look at your flame on low and high. On low-medium mine gives me orange flame (SOOT) No it's not the regulator, gas valve or burner they were ALL replaced. Orifice is to large or  tube diameter is too small. In my opinion it is a poor design. Orifice is fixed to the valve assembly and can not be changed. I would bet that the valve/orifice is designed for natural gas. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ttkt57 (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's what I did. Works great!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166829/mod-for-masterbuilt-pro-with-smoke-heat-ratio-adjustment


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 5, 2014)

ttkt57 said:


> Here's what I did. Works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good idea!! That way you can raise or lower your your Chip Skillet to what ever height you need!! I'll give you a point for thinking this one up!!


----------



## ttkt57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just one point? :)


----------



## big scott (Oct 30, 2014)

First timer..just got one of these ..now I know what to do ...my qqn wood chips or wood chunks in the cast iron


----------



## big scott (Oct 30, 2014)

And anyone mod the water pan ? Bigger size ...


----------



## felklaw (Oct 31, 2014)

The water pan is the next mod I am considering.

I have used a shelf before with an aluminium tray, but that wastes good cooking space.

I got a spare cooking shelf, so I'm considering drilling new holes in the lower compartment, moving the rack slides down and then put the spare cooking shelf there with an aluminium foil tray or maybe one of the steel ones.


----------



## big scott (Oct 31, 2014)

Got my answer


----------



## catendahat (Aug 28, 2015)

I just got my MDF smoker and was wondering if anyone has tried to use a heavy duty pie pan for the wood chips instead of a cast iron skillet? It is a deep dish pie pan and I think it will hold more chips than the skillet.


----------

